# Have you ever unintentionally laughed at a patient?



## TheLocalMedic (Jul 16, 2012)

We've all done it.  Everyone who has worked for any length of time in EMS has had that patient that has done something so bizarre or wacky that we can't help but laugh out loud.  What's yours?

Mine was a call where we got called out for "an entrapment".  We arrived at scene to find a young couple that had gotten... well... entangled.  The female had a tongue ring, and the male half had a piercing that was somewhat... lower... and somehow during the course of their carousing they had become inextricably locked together.  The sight of the two of them linked together in such a manner was bad enough, but the real topper was when the captain on the fire engine walked in with a pruning shears and shouted "Alright, we'll have this sorted out in a snip!"


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 16, 2012)

We got called one night for an injured person.  We show up to find a young guy who was trying to siphon gasoline out of his old car to put in his new car.  He never heard the hose hit the gas in the tank, so he pulled it out, and stuck his finger in the gas line to try and see what was going on.  The only problem was that he got the tip of his finger caught behind the little trap door at the opening of the gas line and he can't get it back out.

As things progress in the attempts to extricate him from his car, he proceeds to tell us that right before he called us, he had stuck a finger from his other hand into the line on the other car, that was right next to him, to try and figure out what he had done.  For a little while he had both hands caught, one in each car.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2012)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Mine was a call where we got called out for "an entrapment".  We arrived at scene to find a young couple that had gotten... well... entangled.  The female had a tongue ring, and the male half had a piercing that was somewhat... lower... and somehow during the course of their carousing they had become inextricably locked together.  The sight of the two of them linked together in such a manner was bad enough, but the real topper was when the captain on the fire engine walked in with a pruning shears and shouted "Alright, we'll have this sorted out in a snip!"



Lmao that was good! Did that honestly happen?


----------

